# How frequent should trips to the groomer be?



## TheGomi (Mar 28, 2013)

Aside from doing maintenance on your golden at home, how often do you take them to the groomer? We went for the first time about 8 weeks ago. He looked great I especially like the way they clean up his crazy hair on his paws, ears and hind end. Anyway, I want to take him in again cus his hair is all grown out again and with swimming he's starting to get mats in him for the first time. Is it too soon to take him again? What do most people recommend? This is the first dog I've had that we have to take to a groomer so I'm just not sure what's appropriate. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We have been taking Max to the groomer about every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I try to do a full bath/dry/trim every month or two. Depends when I have time, really!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I'm interested in the responses you get I haven't took Chester to the groomer yet. I'm planing on doing it before his first birthday. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Us too, about 6 to 8 weeks, Lance starts to get a little gamy about then. So off we go to SPA day! they get loves, treats, massages and lots of playtime at our groomer.so it's 4 hours on the short side,but usually 6 hours, as 2 Goldens at the same time is more like triple the work!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

You'll get answers all over the ballpark on this one. I think all Golden owners should know how to clean ears, clip nails, brush the coat, trim the hair on the feet, and deal with a matt, if it does occur. If you do those things regularly you shouldn't have to take the dog to a groomer very often if at all. How often you have to do those things depends on the dog and it's coat. There is lots of info here on how to do those things including links to some good videos. You can use the search function to find it.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

I haven't taken my older dog to the groomer's in over 1.5 years, and don't plan to with our puppy either. It's so expensive, and Chaya never looked like she was having a great time. 

Now, I shower them if they get dirty, clean their ears weekly, brush them all over at least once a week, and trim nails and wayward fur biweekly. It's very easy to keep up with if you spread things out/stick to a schedule, and the dogs LOVE getting the attention (even nail trims!)


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

I also realized that after I stopped going to the groomer's, Chaya stopped getting ear infections and hot spots. It maybe due to lowered stress levels.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

When I was a groomer, I would see our regulars every 4-8 weeks depending on breed. Most of the time, it's for a trim. Some times the owner would want a different cut. We occasionally got Goldens in once or twice a year to be dematted and bathed.

With that in mind, I groom Bear at home. I used to take him to the groomers so he could get the experience and save me time, but they do not groom as well as I want them to nor are they as gentle/patient with him as I am at home. He is a number in line and that is it. All of the things I do at home, I believe every dog owner SHOULD be able to do on their own.

*bath every 4-8 weeks depending o activities and smell. 

*trim nails every 2-4 weeks depending on how fast they grow. We use a dremal brand nail grinder. I find it is easier on me and Bear both. 

*clean ears every couple of months (depends on the dog). 

*trim and shape the feet (every month or so depending on how fast they get fuzzy). 

*remove a mat if need be. 

For us, the feet and ears are part of our handling training. Bear has to be trained to allow anyone to handle these parts of his body.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My Goldens have never had a professional grooming and I doubt they ever will. I don't plan to compete with mine and they don't care how they look. Buddy loves to be fussed over daily for brushing! 

My yorkies go 1-2 times a year for a professional grooming. When they start to look like street urchins the same day they are washed, blow dried, combed, etc. I know it is time to schedule a trip to the Groomer!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

I try to brush Lilly every day (including brushing teeth). I do her nails with a dremel twice a week (just a little bit at a time) and I cut her hair (paws) when they get too long, usually about 6 weeks after grooming. We go to the groomer about every 10 weeks, where they trim her hair, cut nails, bath her etc.... Since she is a very busy girl - she does day hikes 2 - 3 times a week while I am working, she gets a bath when needed. (The day hiker includes a bath at the end of a day hiking week if she was with her 3 times). Well, we are living in Oregon, that means it is wet good part of the year...wet and muddy....a paradise for dogs , a nightmare to keep houses clean....but well...


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

How much do groomers charge in the states now. It would cost me about $100 to get a bath and trim here in Japan and many groomers don't like to do big dogs. I have never taken Sandy, but I'm thinking about it for her birthday party next month. I want her to look her best (even with the shave she got from her doctor this month).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm a do it yourself guy, but I would recommend learning how to do the grooming and save a pile of money. I don't really spend a ton of time on it. Nails every two weeks, feet every three weeks, and ears every 2-3 months. In addition, I brush her out really good 1-2 times per week, and bath her once every 2-3 weeks. The hardest part is ears, but I doubt most people can tell that I've only groomed a Golden's ears three times in my life. Mistakes usually fade away after a week or two. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Mbottema said:


> How much do groomers charge in the states now. It would cost me about $100 to get a bath and trim here in Japan and many groomers don't like to do big dogs. I have never taken Sandy, but I'm thinking about it for her birthday party next month. I want her to look her best (even with the shave she got from her doctor this month).
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When Bear was 5 months old, we got a "Puppy" bath (no grooming) for $12 I think. The "puppy" groom would have cost us close to $35. They said as he gets older, and bigger, and hairier the price is just going to keep rising. :doh:

I've been begging my DH to turn our bathroom into a groom parlor. I want to either buy or make a self-recirculating bather. I'm LIVING for my own high velocity blow dryer. Bear will HATE me when we finally get more grooming gear.


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm going to keep bathing and brushing myself. I've gotten pretty good at the trimming the rear end, tail and feathers, but the ears I have butchered twice. Your right the damage goes away after a couple of weeks. I just want to see a groomer do it and see how they work the problem areas. It's hard to communicate with YouTube videos. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Mbottema said:


> I'm going to keep bathing and brushing myself. I've gotten pretty good at the trimming the rear end, tail and feathers, but the ears I have butchered twice. Your right the damage goes away after a couple of weeks. I just want to see a groomer do it and see how they work the problem areas. It's hard to communicate with YouTube videos.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Can you talk to your breeder? I believe a some breeders who show, do the grooming themselves. Or seek out the local GRCA club and see if someone there can help you learn.


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

He's is expensive. He has a grooming shop as well well as his breeding. It would cost the equivalent of $90-100 to get his staff to do it. He trims nails for free, but it's not worth the drive, I just do it myself or have them vet do it when we see him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

Brave said:


> Can you talk to your breeder? I believe a some breeders who show, do the grooming themselves. Or seek out the local GRCA club and see if someone there can help you learn.


And there is no Golden Club here. Maybe I should start one. Hmmmmmm.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW, you guys are making me look bad, I've never taken any of my Goldens to a groomer. I've always done everything myself since I've always been afraid that s/he would come home shaved.


----------



## TheGomi (Mar 28, 2013)

Loved reading everyone's responses. Cooper is going back tomorrow, it will be about 9 weeks so for those of you who do take them it seems pretty average. 
Many of you suggest being able to do some of the things at home. I'm just too scared, I have clipped a dogs nails too short before and it was awful. And I definitely don't trust myself to do the trimming, that would be one ugly haircut! I do brush him regularly, but other than that I like the groomer to take care of everything else. We have a local one that is kind of a hole in the wall but three lovely ladies run it. They adore the dogs and Cooper loves visiting them and its only $50, which, compared to some other "high end" places I've seen around here, is an excellent deal.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

.
Getting Bridger groomed is my one indulgence--we go approx every 3 months to a small groomer in another town. He has more of a field golden coat & is easy to maintain - except his tail feathers get crazy long. He swims daily in a glacier river & nails naturally wear down.
For my b-day this year, DH gave me a generous gift certificate to this groomer that'll cover at least a year's worth of grooming - - that was a great gift! I love having a sweet smelling dog without my back hurting!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Mac get a Fluff & Buff about every 4 or 5 weeks and a full grooming every 8 or 9 weeks !!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I do most of the grooming on my dogs. Feet, ears, tails, and toenail grinding are done weekly (ear & tails as needed; probably about once a month). Other trimming (hocks , mane etc) are done as needed. Bathing not that often but when they are bathed they are blown dry. I have tried to treat myself and my dogs to professional grooming but although I request hand drying, they are dried in a crate or their feet are clipperred or their tails look funny or ..... so I usually just groom them myself  

I use the Erik Strickland method: I have attended his seminars and have his DVD.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wyatt turned 3 on May 1st and has never been to a groomer. He is what we call our low maintenance golden. Our first golden Cody went once a month in the winter and every other week in the summer. He was our high maintenance golden. His coat was so thick it would never dry after swimming and he would get a musty smell.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The reason we have a golden retriever and not a cocker spaniel (which we all REALLY wanted back then) was because of the low maintenance coat. You can do all the grooming yourself at home. 

The only thing we used to "outsource" was the toenails. What I came to realize what I actually do a better job at nails than the 4-5 techs who had to pile on top of my Danny back then to get near his nails. And I never make them bleed, while he always came home from the vet with 1 or 2 nicked quiks. 

With nails - the more frequent you trim, the less you take off. The less painful it is for the dogs. When you have to take a bigger chunk of nail off, I think it pinches them. If you are trimming nails frequently, it's just nipping the very tips of the nails which is very quick and easy for the dogs. 

I do enjoy grooming them though. I see they enjoy being brushed and it's a nice way to relax at the end of the day - just running a quick brush over them. 

They are bathed every week. 

And ears and feet are trimmed every 3 weeks or so. If I were truly fussy about keeping them immaculate, I probably would be trimming every 6-10 days. Toenails are usually done that same week, though probably not the same day. Again, it's just a relaxing thing for me. Tails are done less often, but there I'm just trimming back a smidge and cleaning up the tail so the shape looks right. Jacks probably needs his tail trimmed a little every couple months or so. Bertie's probably going to need touch ups more frequent than that as I've already taken an inch or so excess length off his tail. But still, it's not going to be like feet which do grow fast.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

There was a question above about cost of grooming. It's been awhile since Zoe's been professionally groomed but the last time she was, it cost $90. The groomer shows dogs and was highly recommended. I have to say Zoe looked beautiful although my family complained that her head looked like a lab with all the ear hair trimmed etc.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Never been to a groomer and don't plan on going to a groomer. I really enjoy doing all the grooming myself and learning...I realize its not for everyone. I bathe/ force dry every 2 weeks and brush her out every day with a little conditioner. Were getting on a nail trimming schedule now and I just trimmed her paw pad fur last week. 

IMO (depending on coat) you really only _need_ to wash them once in a while and give them a brushing every couple days. I just don't think spending money on a groomer is necessary with a golden. They don't require a ton of maintenance.


----------

